# 40 or 50 mm



## andrew1204 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on a 4-16x40 or 50 for a savage 25 in 17 hornet. Does the 50 mm raise the scope off of the barrel to much? What say you.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

You'd have to see it which you prefer. The 50 mm can only add to your field of view and overall light intake for a brighter low-light image. But, like i said, a 40 mm you should only need medium rings, a 50mm you're guaranteed to need high rings. Preference depending on where your cheek weld is. If you weld high, then you could get by with the 50, or if you can adjust to shouldering the gun that way. Otherwise the 40mm will work too! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe the difference between most medium to high rings is only between 1/8"-1/4" difference, depending on manufacturer of the rings. Could be wrong there though! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had both 40mm and 50mm scopes. I really prefer the 50mm for my 30-06, but 40mm works just fine for my .22s. I even had a 3x9x40mm on an AR that I used to have it it worked fine. I've always had to use high or extra high for 50mm, depending on contour of the barrel.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Curious -- Why would you put such a high power scope on such a small caliber ??


----------



## andrew1204 (Feb 29, 2012)

Effective range out to 300 yards.


----------

